
Quantum Levitation - 6ren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws6AAhTw7RA&feature=player_embedded#at=103
======
6ren
with a little explanation
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOtIsnG71U&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOtIsnG71U&feature=related)

(from
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/lfcea/quantum_le...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/lfcea/quantum_levitation/))

